# GCRM for EEVA or Ninewells for 3rd and last attempt?? HELP??



## tjennym (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Ladies

Looking for a bit of advice really so here's a bit of background about me.

I'll be 37 in July and about to jump on the rollercoaster for our 3rd and final (maybe) attempt of IVF.  We are unexplained.  I've been hearing / reading about the new EEVA technology and wondered if I should give GCRM a go with that or stick with Ninewells?

Ninewells have been great so far and our first IVF was a success with a blast, although I sadly miscarried at 7 weeks  

Our 2nd attempt we had to convert to ICSi due to DH's sample being borderline (haven't had any issues before) - this one we ended with an almost blast transferred - BFN  

Each time we manage to get a great number of eggs / fertilisation and embryos up to day 3 then from days 3-5 they seem to just dwindle away so have never had any frosties?  We had our review after our 2nd and our consultant said my eggs are great quality, it's just bad luck  

Would really appreciate some answers to help my mixed up head  

What are GCRM like and has anyone had success or not from using EEVA?


Jen x


----------



## LM76 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi Jen,

I'm kind of in the same boat as you, I'm 37 this year too and we haves moved to the gcrm from Ninewells.

Think I'm going to try eeva this time, I go for consents appointment on Monday so I will have to make the decision soon, getting quite nervous to be going through all this again.

Although I liked Ninewells and really liked the nurses, I just felt there was no more they could offer me as I was also told my embryos were good, however I paid £30 to get my notes from them and while looking through them on one occasion they had put down poor embryo for one transfer, I just wished they told us the truth when we asked about the quality, all the other times the embryos were marked down as good.

Good luck with what you decide

Lynzz xxx


----------



## tjennym (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Lynzz

Good to hear I'm not alone!

I'm with you in that Ninewells have been great in some aspects so far but jsut feel something is missing and I think a new approach will be the right move for me??

The reason for using EEVA is that I like the idea of not disturbing the embryos but transferring on day 3 worries me slightly but I guess that's the best thing for the embryo.  I actually got to speak with an embryologist from GCRM yesterday who was extremely helpful in helong me understand what EEVA does and why they use it - she said so far from all the HIGH transfers they have had 80% have been successful - wow  

Did you have to get all the tests done again even thoguh Ninewells have already carried these out?

Jen x


----------



## LM76 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi Jen,

Yeah unfortunately we had to get all the tests done again as it was 2 years since we had them done at ninewells. Wish I'd known earlier as it cost quite a lot of money and the tests were just out by 3 months   

My husband was on the phone to ninewells yesterday about the new thing with the nhs, and as we've only had 1 go on the nhs we are now getting another free go, (hopefully we won't need it though) so I'm on the waiting list there, they says its a 9 month waiting list. Got hubby to phone as I'm not keen on her at all, feel she's very snippy with me. Wish I could get my nhs go at another hospital but as we are in fife it has to be there.

I feel the same about eeva, the only thing that puts me off is that dr marco at the gcrm says sometimes its not the results you want to hear. I've been on dhea to improve egg quality as my amh level is 5 so hoping that's helped.

Do you have an appointment with the gcrm?

I thought they were very good but much more expensive than ninewells, we felt we were handing our card over all the time, I've already paid for my next cycle as their prices were going up at the beginning of April. That was just a wee bit more expensive than ninewells but it does not include the drugs. So we will have to pay for our consents appointment and the drugs on top of that plus the £500 or so that we've paid already for tests etc. I'd pay anything though, just   it works this time

Lynzz xxx


----------



## tjennym (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Lynzz

We only got our tests done in March last year so do you think we will have to get them done again?  I'm going to call to make an appointment to discuss what they can offer us to compare against Ninewells then make our decision.

From looking at the GCRM website it is a lot more expensive than Ninewells but I guess it can't all come down to who it the cheapest but offers the best service etc.  I would just hate to be forking out all that cash to have it fail then back to square one again - argghhh I hate all the pressure   

I do like Ninewells and was all up for going back in July for our 3rd and final attempt until I read about EEVA but I guess thousands of girls have got pregnant without it thuis far

Jen x


----------



## LM76 (Mar 25, 2013)

Jen, you will be fine if it was just a year past March, I think if it was in the last 2 years then its ok, I see your also a fife girl! My friend had 4 failed attempts with ninewells then she got pregnant with her first go at the gcrm, she can't praise them high enough  

Lynzz xxx


----------



## LM76 (Mar 25, 2013)

Forgot to say the gcrm will ask for a copy of your notes, they take a couple of weeks to post them to you and charge you £30 for them, what a cheek after the thousands we've paid for our treatment 

Lynzz xxx


----------



## tjennym (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Lynzz

Yip, sure am a Fife girl!  Are you also??

I'm on a ** group with a great bunch of Ninewells (NW) girls and as you can imagine all very mixed reviews.

One girl has a friend who had 2 failed cycles at NW then BFP 1st go at GCRM.  Another girl has had 3 failed at NW so went to GCRM, unfortunately it didn't work for her but like your friend she can't praise them enough and is going back to them so I have taken a little comfort from all the good feedback.

I think I'll email Anne to get the ball rolling for my notes and damn right, what a cheek.....£30....scandalous!!  

Jen x


----------



## LM76 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi Jen

Your ** group sounds like a fab idea, it's quite difficult on this as you don't want people knowing who you really are, yeah I'm also from fife. Did you get 2 free shots at ninewells? It's great having people to discuss things with especially if they have been through ivf themselves.

Hope you got on ok with Anne and getting your notes.

Lynzz xxx


----------



## whigers (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Jen,

I just thought I would pop on & tell you our story as it sounded so similar to mine!

We had 3 failied ICSIs at ERI and then moved to GCRM this year, used EEVA and we have just got our first ever BFP.  Its early days yet but I really can't help thinking that EEVA made a big difference for us.  We always seemed to get lots of eggs, and then have great embryos but at day 3 is used to always fall apart.  The embryos would just not survive.  I am 38 in November so started to worry that my age was playing a part. When we moved to GCRM, we again had 7 embryos, used EEVA and at day 3 had 4 high predictors!!  We had 2 of those put back and left the others to go to blast just assuming that they wouldn't & when we got the call to say we had 2 top grade blasts frozen, I almost died!!  I really do believe that the fact the embryos are not disturbed at all for 3 days made all the difference for us.  I was nervous about leaving ERI as I knew all the nurses & doctors so well and felt they knew how I reacted to the drugs etc but moving to GCRM was the best thing we ever did.  

I hope this helps a little.

Whigers xxxx


----------



## tjennym (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you so much ladies for your help.

I'm having a hard time convincing DH as when he spoke with GCRM they didn't really have any real 'facts' to back up EEVA's success rates other than the 80% success of high predictors but when you look at the success rates for blasts this is 70% so not a huge difference??

Confused is not the work.........demented more like!

GCRM wouldn't let us just make an appointment with a consultant - we have to go through all the screening and tests before we could speak to someone which I thought was quite unhelpful as I don't want to be pressured into moving to them.

I was due to cycle again in July but think I'll delay until August to give us time to get our heads round all this.  The good thing is I did get to blast with Ninewells and I did get pregnant so I have to focus on that positive  

Whigers - I hope and   everything works out for you and here's to a happy 8 months and beyond!  

Lynzz - best of luck for your next cycle!  

Jen x


----------



## littlewhisper (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi girls just wanted to invite you over to the GCRM thread ( think its called part 3 started by bubbilicious as we are as wondering where all the people being treated at GCRM are, we are just a handful but if we can get everyone in the one place it would be great . Don't worry about the recent moaning, we are all just a bit annoyed about a recent price increase but other than that GCRM are very good and can't fault  Dr Marco Gaudoin! 

Good luck with whatever you decide and even if you just want to find out more come over to the thread.

LW x


----------



## LM76 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi ladies,

Jen, that's not fair that you can't make an appointment with a consultant without all the test done first.

When we went for our first appointment we were hoping it would just be for semen analysis and a scan for me but unfortunately all our bloods were just out of date by 2 months so we had to get them done all over again, I never knew how expensive it would be. I think we will just be having 1 cycle with the GCRM as it really is a lot more expensive than ninewells, I would say almost double the price. I know the money shouldn't come into it but every appointment we go to its £250 for this and another £200 for that, you just feel like saying keep my credit card. Never mind we will try anything!

Littlewhisper, hi and thanks for the invite to join your thread, I have been popping in and reading it but haven't joined yet. I was getting a bit scared about all the negativity recently, I thought oh no what have I done!
Saying that my friend had her last cycle there and couldn't fault them one bit, and the couple of times I've been there they have been very nice to me, I had a bit of a problem with a receptionist, I found her quite snippy and patronising. I think I was a bit nasty back to her on the phone, after I snapped back at her she couldn't of been nicer. Must be the name A as I had the same problem with the business manager at ninewells too. 

Anyway enough of my moaning, good luck to everyone.

Lynzz xxx


----------

